
A Doctor’s Deception - onetimemanytime
https://torontolife.com/city/greed-betrayal-medical-misconduct-north-york-general/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20540670](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20540670)

